# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Quiz 21st October at 8.30pm

## Wellies

Everyone welcome just come along and get the crack.

----------


## TRUCKER

I will be there wellies.

----------


## Ricco

Last Sunday's quiz was great fun. I am sure that Wellie will make an excellent quizzie. Perhaps Colin or Niall will provide the 'magic' caot as an icon/avatar for the quizzie to wear each week??  :Wink:

----------


## Wellies

Just tried on the jacket and it said it was to big for me. Boo hoo never mind

----------


## tenabowla

Is the quiz still happening tonite?

----------


## Wellies

Yes I can still get into the Flashchat so I am sure there will be no problem

----------


## weestraw

i think i might give this quiz malarky a go tonight.   Woo 1st time quizer

----------


## sassylass

thanks for a fun quiz wellies, love those trick questions lol

----------


## Wellies

Thanks all for putting up with me sore heed but I got through it except the one error.  Got there eventually though.  Great to see so many there.  My apologies again for the trick questions but I was in a strange mood when I made it up.
3rd Bobinovich with 17 points
2nd Graham with 20 points
1st TRUCKER with 23 points

Well done TRUCKER and I look forward to your quiz next week and enjoy wearing the jacket.

----------

